# Outlook for the weekend looks windy



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Wind can be delt with in the lagoon, but I would wait


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

today driving over lake jesup was dead flat, and last sunday it was dead flat in voulisia county, guess the hot clam days of december are jumping right into brisk january, I HATE WIND!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

All the great fishing weather is during the week. Who came up with this work thing anyway?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Wind blows!!! [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wind keeps the bugs away but what you are saying is you want it too look like this.










BTW, Is your glass half full or half empty ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Heck, I ain't even got a glass.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> All the great fishing weather is during the week. Who came up with this work thing anyway?


Well, I just got the word today...I'm going back to patrol in January...that means 14 days off per month. I will be posting the mid-week reports for those of you plodding through the rat race in your steel coffins... 

By the way, for Jason's sake I will be referring to glassy conditions as plastic cuppy conditions ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm going back to patrol in January


Oh crap. Time to avoid Sanford again [smiley=police.gif] If your towing your microskiff your gonna get pulled over just so he has someone to talk to ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> By the way, for Jason's sake I will be referring to glassy conditions as plastic cuppy conditions


Can I get a sippy lid for that?

Tony, what you gonna fish out of once you sell the Mitzi? I have a DHC for you if the price is right.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > By the way, for Jason's sake I will be referring to glassy conditions as plastic cuppy conditions
> 
> 
> Can I get a sippy lid for that?
> ...


That is wrong on many levels... [smiley=police-beating.gif]


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Got out this morning and no wind, but rain off and on. I guess everyone up here was up late at Christmas Parties cause no one was out. Caught one red in about 1' of water that was around 24". He hit the exude as soon as it hit the water. 

But, while cleaning my boat at a car wash, I left my tackle box beside the boat, and didn't realize that I never returned it to the boat until an hour later. Drove back to the car wash and no box. This was a big box and had ALL of my tackle as well as my wife's digital camera. :'(

So.....no pics.


----------

